# Strikeforce Womens Champ Cris Cyborg to join WWE??



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

oh god no.....

credit to mixedmartialarts.com
http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/307369/Cristiane-Cyborg-negotiating-with-the-WWE/

dcvbsdjvbsdjvbdvb

I'm speachless...really Cyborg?
I mean I can understand that she will join for the $$$. 
But i dunno...rather want to see her fight Megumi Fuji.

That news took me off guard man....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not going to happen. Coker is pulling the same thing that Dana White pulled against Lesnar. Shes is the promotions champion, period.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah i read later that the whole thing was maybe kind of a hoax.

I jumped on that a little early it seems but thank god it is not gonna happen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It may not have been a hoax. More than likely it was just speculation. Things could've been alot worse though cause Lashley is still in prowrestling.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't really blame her for wanting to do something and make some money for her and her family. She hasn't had a fight in what, like 8 months or so. And there are no fights in the table for her as well.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah your right though.

It was kind of a selfish thought from me because I want to see her fight and not act.

But to make some money for her family is of course understandable.

Why are there no fights for her? Is there nobody left in SF or are they just too stupid to book?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Id give her credit if she did it. Strikeforce clearly isnt all that interested in maketing her or finding her fights. Id be pretty pissed if I were in her shoes. She is by far the most talented female fighter on the planet, Strikeforce just doesnt show her any love because she isnt hot like Gina.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Strikeforce doesn't know how to market her, that is the problem. Not to mention they aren't doing enough to get her a legitimate contender. If they want to get her a good contender, they need to get a wrestler who is her weight and can hang with her.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

it is really too bad that megumi fuji is that much lighter than cyborg.

That would be THE womens dream match!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

> However, MMA and Pro Wrestling inside *Dave Meltzer *says that Cris Cybord is not going to go to the *UFC*


All I needed to see to know it was bullsh*t.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Until ****** enjoy MMA as much as WNBA there won't be much fanfair for Cyborg. She doesn't appeal to 18-34 males like Gina so she's pretty much screwed. 

Why would SF market her when noone cares to watch her fight? They'd be better off paying her salary including win bonuses, for the next ten years and letting her go wrassle. 

Gina as the champ would bring in tons of fans and make them alot more money in the long run. If she was fighting another hot girl(preferably a grappler hottie) and marketed it correctly they'd get all sorts of viewers. More than a Wedrum vs Fedor rematch imo.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only time that Gina is going to be the champion is if she beats Cyborg. Otherwise Strikeforce may not have the most marketable champion but they are stuck with her. If Gina gets a win or two in though upon her return I could see her getting a rematch though.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Until ****** enjoy MMA as much as WNBA there won't be much fanfair for Cyborg. She doesn't appeal to 18-34 males like Gina so she's pretty much screwed.
> 
> Why would SF market her when noone cares to watch her fight? They'd be better off paying her salary including win bonuses, for the next ten years and letting her go wrassle.
> 
> Gina as the champ would bring in tons of fans and make them alot more money in the long run. If she was fighting another hot girl(preferably a grappler hottie) and marketed it correctly they'd get all sorts of viewers. More than a Wedrum vs Fedor rematch imo.


when we're now at a point in MMA, where beauty and charisma are more important than skill and if promoters are booking fights because of these aspects, then MMA is a huge step closer to pro wrässlin.

I don't give a flying f*ck if Gina's tits are awesome, that chick can fight. And every real fight fan thinks alike. 

I agree that promoters can promote Carano in a certain way and get money out of it, but that just CANT be the most important thing.

One can also promote cybrog as a bad ass chick.

Skill should be the most important thing in any SPORT.
If these other things decide over a fighter future, then like I said we can fix fights next!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well evidently Strikeforce isn't totally thinking about beauty and charisma. If they were to use that in promoting Gina back to a legitimate contender then that might be ok. But for right now they have Cyborg as champion and need to work with it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hennessy said:


> when we're now at a point in MMA, where beauty and charisma are more important than skill and if promoters are booking fights because of these aspects, then MMA is a huge step closer to pro wrässlin.
> 
> I don't give a flying f*ck if Gina's tits are awesome, that chick can fight. And every real fight fan thinks alike.
> 
> ...


It's not right, but that's the way it is. I don't know about a percentage on posters opinions, but I for one would rather see Gina kicking ugly girls' asses and not the other way around 

If that makes me less of a fan so be it.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> It's not right, but that's the way it is. I don't know about a percentage on posters opinions, but I for one would rather see Gina kicking ugly girls' asses and not the other way around
> 
> If that makes me less of a fan so be it.


No man, it doesn't make you less a fan.
Fans can have theír opinions and preferences. But as soon as promoters build fights because of a majority fan opinion, we have sports entertainment.

Like I said, in combat sports, skill is THE most important aspect. Everything else should come after that.

And as far as SF goes, they seem to really go in that direction.

Kantonwrestler, you are right that Cyborg is the champ and as long as Gina does no beat her, she won't be.

But what do they do right now? They don't set fights for Cyborg, what could get her to leave in the end.
Am´nd BANG just like that you have a new interim champ...Corano.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hennessy said:


> No man, it doesn't make you less a fan.
> Fans can have theír opinions and preferences. But as soon as promoters build fights because of a majority fan opinion, we have sports entertainment.
> 
> Like I said, in combat sports, skill is THE most important aspect. Everything else should come after that.
> ...


Strikeforce is just as guilty of rewarding name fighters as any other promotion really. They shouldn't be looked down upon for it, since fans are the ones being entertained not the fighters. 

MMA wil reward fighters for their names or popularity but at least they have to win their matches. The NFL and NBA have been manipulating winners for the last decade or so. The only reason being, is that a team with more fans makes the league more money if that team excels. It's no different for PPV buys


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the UFC is the biggest example of giving name fighters title shots as long as they win first. Strikeforce is almost as guilty cause they have given fighters title shots right out of the UFC. The only promotion to not give fighters title shots based on name is Bellator.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Id give her credit if she did it. Strikeforce clearly isnt all that interested in maketing her or finding her fights. Id be pretty pissed if I were in her shoes. She is by far the most talented female fighter on the planet, Strikeforce just doesnt show her any love because she isnt hot like Gina.


In defense of Strikeforce, there's no woman on the planet who can beat her right now. I mean, it isn't close. How do you market a fight with her? Marloes Coenen, arguably the second best professional female fighter on the planet, got beat down by Cyborg, dropped ten pounds and won the belt at 135.

Unless Cyborg were going to fight guys, which she won't, there's no fight for her. Unless she wants to drop ten pounds and fight Marloes Coenen again.

Hey .....


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> It's not right, but that's the way it is. I don't know about a percentage on posters opinions, but I for one would rather see Gina kicking ugly girls' asses and not the other way around
> 
> If that makes me less of a fan so be it.


Doesn't make you less of a fan. Just less of a fan of fighting.

I didn't mind Carano losing. I didn't like HOW she lost. Cyborg made her quit,simply by hurting her til instinct took over. At the end, Carano was just trying to avoid getting hurt.

NOTE: No diss on Carano. I've been in the _'oh Jesus, this is a ******* Golem'_. Nothing you do hurts them, and EVERYTHING they do hurts you. It's not fun.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly there are two women on the plant that I think can beat her. One is Olympic bronze medalist Randi Miller who is just starting her MMA career. The other is active wrestler Veronica Carlson who if she decided to go that route could beat her.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

First: it's just a reminder that Dana F'in' White is probably right: there just aren't enough women fighters to create divisions and a schedule of fights. 

Second, SF was NEVER interested in promoting Cyborg, much less in promoting her properly. They pinned all their hopes on their golden girl, Gina. 

Now, it almost looks like SF is ashamed that Cyborg is their women's champion. 



kantowrestler said:


> Strikeforce doesn't know how to market her, that is the problem. Not to mention they aren't doing enough to get her a legitimate contender. If they want to get her a good contender, they need to get a wrestler who is her weight and can hang with her.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well for right now Dana White is stuck with a promotion that has two women's champions. He'd better find a way to create women's divisions. I'm sure that now that Strikeforce has UFC marektors at their disposal they can find a way to market her.


----------

